# Cheats site.



## Rydian (May 19, 2011)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/
http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?action=forum

Link to the cheats page or forum in the main directory listing?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

that wont do anything


----------



## Schlupi (May 19, 2011)

I support this idea. Some people I know who go here don't even know there is a cheat database because there is nothing on the front page obviously indicating it anywhere.

I think the IRC link should be on the front page too, personally.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 19, 2011)

Well it used to be there now it seems to be taken off. It was on the main site on the left side menu.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 19, 2011)

Link to GBATemp's porn section.


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

The cheats section keeps dying due to lack of people, but I'm pretty sure that's because most people don't even know it exists.

Why not integrate it with the main forum?  Then people will actually know it's here.  Is it because of people who would just request cheats and not give?  Could possibly make a post requirement to post in the section (but not to read it).


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

@radyan - do u create codes too ??


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

Not for the DS, no.  I used to for older systems.


----------



## Prof. 9 (May 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The cheats section keeps dying due to lack of people, but I'm pretty sure that's because most people don't even know it exists.


I think it keeps dying because too many people know it exists.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The cheats section keeps dying due to lack of people, but I'm pretty sure that's because most people don't even know it exists.
> 
> Why not integrate it with the main forum?  Then people will actually know it's here.  Is it because of people who would just request cheats and not give?  Could possibly make a post requirement to post in the section (but not to read it).


I used to go to the cheat section. But then after a while it stopped getting updated and I just lost interest. But now that it is, I'll be visiting a lot more now. Thanks for the heads up Rydian.


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain?


----------



## Destructobot (May 20, 2011)

The cheats section doesn't even feel like it's part of GBAtemp. I'd agree that it should be integrated into the main forum, but IIRC that's how it worked to begin with and that led to the current situation with the cheats being seperated from the main forum.

I think it should either be integrated or seperated. If it's going to be a part of GBAtemp then it should have a place in the main forum or it shouldn't be cheats._gbatemp_.net. If GBAtemp.net doesn't want to claim ownership then it should just be cheats.net, or cheats.something.net or whatever.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 20, 2011)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> The cheats section doesn't even feel like it's part of GBAtemp. I'd agree that it should be integrated into the main forum, but IIRC that's how it worked to begin with and that led to the current situation with the cheats being seperated from the main forum.


I didn't even know it existed until I saw this thread.


----------



## lolzed (May 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Prof. 9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many n00bs to be exact.

They basically caused stress and agony to whoever managed it.  

OT:  I want it back where it was


----------



## Buleste (May 20, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you look at the Pokemon Black/White thread it's a prime example why the cheats forum keeps dying. Once there is a new popular game the forum is flooded with n00bs asking for the same code several times, asking for impossible codes and then being unable to understand why they are impossible, asking for activator changes because "my L+R buttons r broked", asking for AP patches etc etc etc and it all just ends up winding up the mods to the point where they can no longer be bothered with the whole thing.

All in all I think it's a pretty thankless task the mods have to do on the cheats forum as no matter what you do on there people want more and more.


----------



## Destructobot (May 20, 2011)

Simple solution: only make codes people _don't_ want.


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

Limiting _posting_ rights to users with a certain post count could help that, but would also limit new users who could help.  I guess it's the old issue of trying to keep the kids out while still getting new people in.


----------

